# Interesting Phenomena question



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

So I'm recording at a studio with a massive amp collection, and I'm hearing something I've never heard before.

Basically, the heads are in the control room, and the cabs are in an iso booth, with a jack plate on either end using big Neutrik connectors on either side. The weird thing is a ton of strange noise that the guys seem to write off as part of the room. I can actually hear the tone of the guitar come out of the heads, in a buzzy type sound. I've had the sound in 2 Dr. Z's, 2 Bogners and an old Marshall. Literally note for note I can hear it.

There is also just general noisyness and sometimes random high frequency squeals. Could this be a sign that something is seriously wrong, or could it actually have to do with the room itself?

TL;DR - the guitar sound is literally coming out of an amp head. should I worry?


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

How are they splitting and isolating the amps? Sounds like a crappy splitter. And if it's the room then that's just a lazy excuse.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I would guess you are probably hearing the output transformers "singing". If so, nothing seriously wrong. As long as all the tube amps that are on have speaker loads connected.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I used to record in studio where heads where in the control room and cabs in a different and isolated room. It is actually the sound of the output transformer you are hearing. Nothing to worry about! This happens when you turn the volume rather high.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Agreed, when I'm testing amps with a load resistor, some emit the output from the chassis (transformer) itself. When you have the amp connected to a cab in the same space, you'd never notice it .



jb welder said:


> I would guess you are probably hearing the output transformers "singing". If so, nothing seriously wrong. As long as all the tube amps that are on have speaker loads connected.


----------

